
Huawei's CEO, Ren Zhengfei's Road to Thought - olouv
https://github.com/benmahr/RenZhengfei
======
olouv
Might be related to the trade war news, but it appeared as the "top starred
repository - first timers" in the changelog.com newsletter. Anyway, found the
quotes quite interesting.

